# White wash brick



## Epoxy Pro

I have done plenty interior white washing but never on brick.

What products are good? How does one go about applying it?


----------



## fauxlynn

cdpainting said:


> I have done plenty interior white washing but never on brick.
> 
> What products are good? How does one go about applying it?


Hey Dave. If it were me, I would use a latex or oil paint thinned out somewhat. You'd have to test that, not too drippy.

Roll it on, scrub in the crevices with a cheap brush that you will throw away. Wipe off surface with a rag.

Just going to add- remember pure white over brick may tend to look pink. You want more of a dirty white or beige color to compensate for the brick color.

So, basically get it on there, wipe most of it off. Use whatever product you're comfortable with.

Now let everyone else come along and tell you a better way. Good luck.:jester:


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> Hey Dave. If it were me, I would use a latex or oil paint thinned out somewhat. You'd have to test that, not too drippy.
> 
> Roll it on, scrub in the crevices with a cheap brush that you will throw away. Wipe off surface with a rag.
> 
> So, basically get it on there, wipe most of it off. Use whatever product you're comfortable with.
> 
> Now let everyone else come along and tell you a better way. Good luck.:jester:


I would do that, but I don't know if you're feeling cranky this morning. 

How ya been lately?


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> I would do that, but I don't know if you're feeling cranky this morning.
> 
> How ya been lately?


I'm sure you know a better way to do just about everything.
I'm never too cranky to talk to you.

I'm okay. 

Working too much.
Lost ten pounds.
Gained ten pounds.
Trying to decide if I should be a red head.
Planning a wedding.
Fixing my house.
Put myself on OkCupid.
Hate OkCupid.
Hanging out with the Dirty Dozen at MBR.

I think of y'all often. Hope things are well,Mr.Cancer.:jester:


----------



## JourneymanBrian

Do you mean lime based paint?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

fauxlynn said:


> Hey Dave. If it were me, I would use a latex or oil paint thinned out somewhat. You'd have to test that, not too drippy.
> 
> Roll it on, scrub in the crevices with a cheap brush that you will throw away. Wipe off surface with a rag.
> 
> Just going to add- remember pure white over brick may tend to look pink. You want more of a dirty white or beige color to compensate for the brick color.
> 
> So, basically get it on there, wipe most of it off. Use whatever product you're comfortable with.
> 
> Now let everyone else come along and tell you a better way. Good luck.:jester:


Thanks Lynn I figured it was about like that.


----------



## michael tust

cdpainting said:


> I have done plenty interior white washing but never on brick. What products are good? How does one go about applying it?


I would try to get some of the Same Bricks if Possible First.... Some of the Red Bricks are Different Shades Etc. It depends what your trying to Accomplish Dave... Will the Wash be White ? Off White. . You need to Test that on the Bricks to see the Effect. How Thin does the Wash Need to Be.. You Will know better when you Apply it on the Bricks... Then you can make any Adjustments Accordingly . I Always Test Things... 




Michael Tust


----------



## woodcoyote

Bingo. Test and samples. Pavers can be picked up at lowes or home depot for maybe 50 cents or less a brick


----------



## woodcoyote

Something I haven't seen anyone try out or recommend or suggest would be to get a concrete stain, tinted or maybe even just stock white. Thin it and do the wash. That way it penetrates into the brick.

Just a thought. 

H&C solid concrete stain comes to mind. I've used it to paint bricks red and it works great. Soaks in and very hard to take it back off. Interior should last as long as the house i figure.

Good luck and let us know what u used!


----------



## Epoxy Pro

michael tust said:


> I would try to get some of the Same Bricks if Possible First.... Some of the Red Bricks are Different Shades Etc. It depends what your trying to Accomplish Dave... Will the Wash be White ? Off White. . You need to Test that on the Bricks to see the Effect. How Thin does the Wash Need to Be.. You Will know better when you Apply it on the Bricks... Then you can make any Adjustments Accordingly . I Always Test Things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Michael as of right now she wants white. There is no way to get a test brick from the HO, I have to hit HD and pick a few up to do samples on. I have white washed many times just not brick.


----------



## allaboutfun

Here's a thought....how about first applying a thinned down clear semi-gloss acrylic then the white? Think about trying to white wash or glaze a flat finished wall. I tried white washing some corner stones on a house a long time ago with very thinned down exterior satin house paint and ended up having to wire brush it down because I couldn't control the saturation level. What I thought was going to be easy $, turned out to be pretty frustrating until I put the clear down. My .02


----------



## straight_lines

Good advice. Or use a masonry sealer, it would prevent any color bleed from the brick ,give you ample working time as to avoid laps and if your first attempt provides to much coverage you can wash it off easier.


----------



## epretot

I might work fro the bottom up. Especially if controlling saturation is an issue. 

Pre-sealing the brick would probably eliminate this requirement.


----------



## michael tust

woodcoyote said:


> Bingo. Test and samples. Pavers can be picked up at lowes or home depot for maybe 50 cents or less a brick


Exactly...


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

The nice thing about Bricks is that you have Stoping Points... You'll have No Problem At All...you can show her an Individual Brick for Approval... Also if the Grout will be Stained that would be Ideal.... I think if it were me I would simplify it by using just a Thinned out Paint Product... 



Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

Dave, I would *NOT* seal the brick beforehand as others have suggested. 

That would prevent the authentic look of this finish from being realized. Seriously, it's easy enough to get most of the stuff off if a mistake is made.Just gotta be fast.

Don't overthink it. It's not rocket science.


----------



## epretot

fauxlynn said:


> Dave, I would *NOT* seal the brick beforehand as others have suggested.
> 
> That would prevent the authentic look of this finish from being realized. Seriously, it's easy enough to get most of the stuff off if a mistake is made.Just gotta be fast.
> 
> Don't overthink it. It's not rocket science.


I agree in part with what you're saying. However, the type or age of the brick should be considered.

Not all bricks are created equal. Cincinnati has thousands of homes with hard brick on the fronts and soft brick on the remaining sides. The soft may require a pre-sealing to gain a uniform look.


----------



## allaboutfun

epretot said:


> I agree in part with what you're saying. However, the type or age of the brick should be considered.
> 
> Not all bricks are created equal. Cincinnati has thousands of homes with hard brick on the fronts and soft brick on the remaining sides. The soft may require a pre-sealing to gain a uniform look.


Yeah, you need to test porosity first then formulate your material & method.


----------



## fauxlynn

epretot said:


> I agree in part with what you're saying. However, the type or age of the brick should be considered.
> 
> Not all bricks are created equal. Cincinnati has thousands of homes with hard brick on the fronts and soft brick on the remaining sides. The soft may require a pre-sealing to gain a uniform look.


Yeah, I respect what your saying. This is an interior,from OP.


A uniform appearance is rarely the goal in a distressed,random finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

fauxlynn said:


> I'm sure you know a better way to do just about everything.
> I'm never too cranky to talk to you.
> 
> I'm okay.
> 
> Working too much.
> Lost ten pounds.
> Gained ten pounds.
> Trying to decide if I should be a red head.
> Planning a wedding.
> Fixing my house.
> Put myself on OkCupid.
> Hate OkCupid.
> Hanging out with the Dirty Dozen at MBR.
> 
> I think of y'all often. Hope things are well,Mr.Cancer.:jester:


Try Craigslist. :jester:

I've seen a barter section.


----------



## fauxlynn

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Try Craigslist. :jester:
> 
> I've seen a barter section.


Hardee har har

I tried CL, but I thought I saw your picture on there so I gots skeered and runoft......I see your jester and raise you two....:jester::jester::jester:

Sorry Dave, he started it.


----------



## Roamer

We've had good success by first applying paint full strength to the house, allowing to dry for 30-60 minutes. We then powerwash all of the painted brick.

Here is an example of a house we did a couple of years ago. In this case the HO's home had an ugly 70's style pale yellow brick. We painted each individual brick with Country Redwood Moorgard from Ben Moore. Allowed to dry overnight then we applied a coat of Ben Moore's Brilliant White Moorlife. Allowed to dry for only 30 minutes before power washing.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.164612543589864.47783.164351510282634&type=3


----------



## Epoxy Pro

epretot said:


> hard brick on the fronts and soft brick on the remaining sides. The soft may require a pre-sealing to gain a uniform look.


And how does one who has no clue about this go about figuring out if the brick is soft or hard?


----------



## SemiproJohn

Roamer, that house looks great. Thanks for sharing this technique. I'm just wondering about how you dealt with the mess that I'm assuming was made after powerwashing. Lots of shrubs and stuff at the base of that house. Lots and lots of watering down the run-off?


----------



## Roamer

We put plastic down to capture some of the paint residue that ran off of the house. We also re-mulched the front of the house to cover up any residue that made it past the plastic. You definitely need to mask the windows and doors during the process.


----------



## Mml665

JourneymanBrian said:


> Do you mean lime based paint?




I have been researching lime based coating to touch up my buddies home. Any guidance you could provide is greatly appreciated. It is a 1940's construction home. The exterior brick is red common brick, the areas the original coating failed have no peeling, and no chalking. It's as if the topcoat simply rinsed away. The coating is not a white rather an off whitish gray.


----------



## chrisn

Mehr said:


> Whitewash painting techniques allow you brighten your house and furniture too. It should be applied in a manner that it could last long and could give even better expression. Pickling is the best technique that is used on oak.
> http://woodlathescanada.com/


really??????????


----------

